# Armadillo, no more yard work for this one!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This bad boy decided it was a good idea to put holes all over the yard... he was mistaken.

Slingshot used is my TubeMaster Sniper/ Scorpion Hybrid sporting a NightStalker attachment. 2040 tubes shooting .50 lead penetrated the armored creature like a hot knife through butter. I've tested this setup in the past and it shoots a .41 cal lead ball at over 260 fps and a .50 cal at around 220 fps.... a light but lengthy draw makes for a comfortable, accurate and deadly combo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, .50 lead is about 170 grains, or a bit more. At 220 fps, that is yielding in excess of 18 foot pounds of energy. No wonder that smoked him!

That is a very nice rig, Bill.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice shooting master Bill


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shooting. That ss looks bad a$$.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeeesh Bill what is your draw I could skip with them bands !! That is power!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome shot and slingshot Bill.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

do you eat thoose things at all or are they just complete trash


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You got a good dillo recipe Bill? That slingshot looks awesome awesome awesome dude.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow. That's some great shooting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great slingshot... and impressive shooting & power with that rig. Bill, you are the man! :headbang:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

wow, nice kill master Bill, you are right, a light setup with a long draw is the same I use for the rabbits here, and is guaranteed a fast and accurate clean kill ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there are alot of people that eat armadillos all over the south ,i have tried it before the meat is ok i thought it was real gamey tasting ,but they say it is all in the preparation.that was a helluva shot bill


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Man, if I saw something like that scurrying across my lawn I'd be looking for spaceships.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Clean shot Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, thanks Guys!

I've eaten an armadillo in the past... it's kind of like a combination between chicken and pork... and it was fairly easy to prepare.

BUT after I did all that I found out that some armadillos carry a form of leprosy... so I usually just leave them alone to do their own thing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so much for its armor of protection. on the silly side- id be tempted to let it roll up into a ball, then put in the pouch of a water balloon slingshot and send it off.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice shot Bill!!, inspiring as usual,


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I want to go home to the armadillo. With country music from Amarillo and Abilene. Good shot Bill as always.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting and great catty


----------

